# Equipment Financing



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Looking to purchase a new Cat 259. What financial companies has anyone used and had good luck with other than Cat Financial?


----------



## AesSedai (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheffield Financial


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Another one for Sheffield. 
Perhaps consider your own finciacial institution..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think Sheffield does Cat... Going to be tough to beat some the manufactures rates they offer...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't think Sheffield does Cat... Going to be tough to beat some the manufactures rates they offer...


It is ????


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> It is ????


Yes...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes...


Whatever financing you get....I can get it cheaper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Whatever financing you get....I can get it cheaper


UMCU?

BCU?

SBCU?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> UMCU?
> 
> BCU?
> 
> SBCU?


BECU...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya’ll would consider financing a 60-70k track loader with Sheffield? Their rates suck every time I’ve looked at them unless it’s subsidized by the manufacturer. And then you’re still paying it, you just don’t see it as an interest rate. 

OP, are you looking at options other than Cat Financial because of credit issues or the rates they’re quoting?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like backhoes and minis are 0% at the moment...

Not sure how this fuel thing works out...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ya'll would consider financing a 60-70k track loader with Sheffield? Their rates suck every time I've looked at them unless it's subsidized by the manufacturer. And then you're still paying it, you just don't see it as an interest rate.
> 
> OP, are you looking at options other than Cat Financial because of credit issues or the rates they're quoting?


Loan rates are driven by the buyers credit rating from what I've seen.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Loan rates are driven by the buyers credit rating from what I've seen.


Agreed, but when I looked at Sheffield their lowest rates (800+ score) were still in the 8-9% range.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 191454
> Yes


Keep the politics out of the discussion.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Agreed, but when I looked at Sheffield their lowest rates (800+ score) were still in the 8-9% range.


Yes that is high.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Loan rates are driven by the buyers credit rating from what I've seen.


Wish that would have been the case when I bought the wife a new car last summer... not so much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here try these guys, this came today they need a airport to house all their stuff...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sheffield is a buy it and pay it off in three month rate as long as they don't call it a lease.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Unrelated to the equipment being discussed, but Sheffield's snow/ice rates are 11% regardless of credit. It's a yay or nay thing.


----------

